# ترنيمة رائعة هتندم لو مسمعتهاش " زى الهوا "



## مسيحية للأبد (3 أغسطس 2008)

*ترنيمة زى الهوا​​*​

والpower point بتعها من تصميمى 

http://www.4shared.com/file/57601035/e91f91ab/_2__Presentation1.html?dirPwdVerified=f826197b

يلا عايزة اشوف ارائكم​
*كلمات الترنيمة 
__________
حبك شئ احترنا فيه
زى الهوا دايما بنلاقيه
شمس تتدفى ليل البردانين
نور ينور عتمة الحياه
اصله جاى من اعظم اله
مية حلوة تروى العطشنين
سألت نفسى مين حبنى 
حاسس بحضنه بيضمنى
مين اللى عنده ققلب طيب
دايما قريب بيحسنى
وتفوت سنين يايسوع علينا
عايشين فى حضنك حبك مالينا
فى هدوء ملايكة عايشين نصلى
تفضل تملى قدام عنينا​*


----------



## fns (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة رائعة هتندم لو مسمعتهاش*

ترنيمة حلوة قوى 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## blue (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة رائعة هتندم لو مسمعتهاش*

اشكرك مقدما
وجارى التحميل


----------



## الامير الحزين (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة رائعة هتندم لو مسمعتهاش*

زى الهوا   للمرنمة مريم بطرس  ترنيمة جميلة  شكرا على مجهودك   مسيحية للابد                        ونحن منظرين الجديد والمزيد  وتشاركى معانا باستمرار  ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## moka_oka (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة رائعة هتندم لو مسمعتهاش*

اشكرك مقدما على مجهودك


----------



## ناريمان (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة رائعة هتندم لو مسمعتهاش*

*ترنيمة حلوة اوى ميرسي ليكى 


ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة رائعة هتندم لو مسمعتهاش*

شكرا ليكى اختى الغالية على الترنيمة


----------



## g_g1267 (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة رائعة هتندم لو مسمعتهاش*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## marmora_ma (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة رائعة هتندم لو مسمعتهاش*

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ginajoojoo (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة رائعة هتندم لو مسمعتهاش*

ترنيمة جميلة مووووووت فعلا
بس انا ميتهيقليش ان ده صوت مريم بطرس
بس ميرسى ليكى بجد يا ميرنا انك سمعتينا الترنيمة دى
وبعد ازنك انا ضفت كلماتها لراس الموضوع
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## مسيحية للأبد (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة رائعة هتندم لو مسمعتهاش "زى الهوا"*



> وبعد ازنك انا ضفت كلماتها لراس الموضوع



طبعا مفيش مشكلة  وشكرا لردك


----------



## بوكى (31 مارس 2009)

انا بجد مش عارفه اقولك ايه  بجد
انت زى القمر وربا يخليكى يارب
انا كنت همووووووت والاقى الترنيمه دى ومش كنت لقياها ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا سكررر


----------



## PoNA ELLY (31 مارس 2009)

ميرسي خالص وجار التحميل


----------



## reka_2m (31 مارس 2009)

يا شباب انا جالى البور بوينت من غير صوت ؟؟؟


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2009)

*ترنيمة ( حبك شئ احترنا فيه - زى الهوا )*

سلام ونعمة

بصراحة انا مش عارفه اسم الترنيمة بس هي اولها بتقول
 حبك شئ احتارنا فيه زي الهوا دايما بنلاقيه شمس تدفي ليل البردانين

صوت المرنمة جميل جدا والموسيقي هادية والكلمات احلي واللينك اهو

http://www.4shared.com/file/115864656/21e45632/_2__zay_el_hwa.html

بس ياريت مش تنسوا تقولوا رأيكم بعد ما تسمعوها


                                                  :smi420:


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة تحفة بجد حملوا واسمعوا وهتدعولي اكيد*

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك ترانيمه رواعة فعلا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة تحفة بجد حملوا واسمعوا وهتدعولي اكيد*

شكرا على الترنيمه 

جارى التحميل ............


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة تحفة بجد حملوا واسمعوا وهتدعولي اكيد*

تحــــــــــــــفه بجد 

ترنيمه فى منتهى الجمال 

تسلم ايدك ​


----------



## شيرين حنا (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة تحفة بجد حملوا واسمعوا وهتدعولي اكيد*

بجد ترنيمه جميلة قوي


----------



## new.heart (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة تحفة بجد حملوا واسمعوا وهتدعولي اكيد*

*جميلةبجد*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*

*


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة تحفة بجد حملوا واسمعوا وهتدعولي اكيد*

ميرسي لمروركم كلكم والحمد لله انها عجبتكم
 ربنا معاكم ويبارك حياتكم


----------



## مريم12 (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة تحفة بجد حملوا واسمعوا وهتدعولي اكيد*

*ترنيمة جميلة جدااااا يا مرمورة*
*ميرررررسى على الترنيمة*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة تحفة بجد حملوا واسمعوا وهتدعولي اكيد*

العفو يا قمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الكرمة (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة تحفة بجد حملوا واسمعوا وهتدعولي اكيد*

شكرا مرمورة عالترنيمة الحلوة وعاشت ايدكي ياوردة


----------



## cobcob (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة تحفة بجد حملوا واسمعوا وهتدعولي اكيد*

*

شكرا على المشاركة

بس عنوان الموضوع لازم يدل على محتواه 
يمكن كتابة اول جزء من كلمات الترنيمة

*​


----------



## ROMANY_EGYPT (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة ( حبك شئ احترنا فيه - زى الهوا )*

شكرا على الترنيمة الجميلة دى يا مرمورا  ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة ( حبك شئ احترنا فيه - زى الهوا )*

ميرسي ليكم كلكم علي ردكم

ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## GAD FOR JESUS (22 يونيو 2010)

*ترنيمة حبك شئ احترنا فيه - ( زى الهوا )*











*ترنيمة  
حبك شئ احترنا فيه 
*​








*
كلمات الترنيمة
__________
حبك شئ احترنا  فيه
زى الهوا دايما بنلاقيه
شمس تتدفى ليل البردانين
نور ينور  عتمة الحياه
اصله جاى من اعظم اله
مية حلوة تروى العطشنين
سألت  نفسى مين حبنى
حاسس بحضنه بيضمنى
مين اللى عنده ققلب طيب
دايما  قريب بيحسنى
وتفوت سنين يايسوع علينا
عايشين فى حضنك حبك مالينا
فى  هدوء ملايكة عايشين نصلى
تفضل تملى قدام عنينا*













*
ifile

http://ifile.it/w6mhbug



mediafire

http://www.mediafire.com/?mmyz1d2tmq4



usershare
http://usershare.net/7xog0k1x10ub



filefactory
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b2041f2



2shared
http://www.2shared.com/audio/Bct-lkYI



multiupload
http://www.multiupload.com/PKTQYIBPX6



megaupload
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DRYUWF5I



badongo
http://www.badongo.com/audio/23299653
*


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة حبك شئ احترنا فيه*


----------



## GAD FOR JESUS (24 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة حبك شئ احترنا فيه*

*الرب يباركك
كليمو
شكرا علي مرورك
*​


----------

